
Retron 5 hacked to dump ROMs - nanoscopic
https://github.com/mikepavone/retron_dump
======
nanoscopic
Not explained in the repo is how to root the Retron 5. That information is
available at
[http://www.chromableedstudios.com/techninjutsu/rootron5howto...](http://www.chromableedstudios.com/techninjutsu/rootron5howtoroottheretron5)

